# A day at Disney's Animal Kingdom - Orlando



## Sitting Elf (Oct 14, 2012)

On Guard Duty....






Wanna play with me??





Nap Time...


----------



## Briand (Oct 14, 2012)

I will be there next week. I take plenty of pictures with 70-200 2.8II with 2x III extender on 5DIII.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 14, 2012)

Just wondering if they gave you a hard time about your equipment? I was there once in 2001 (and would never go back). My cousin and I had our tripods and telephoto lenses and all was fine in the morning. Bu then in the early afternoon some higher up approached us and demanded to know if we had a press pass and what we were doing with our photos. Even after explaining we were hobbyists she continued the interrogation for at least five minutes. I wrote a complaint letter and they ended up refunding my admission fee.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 14, 2012)

My wife took this picture of me on our last Disney outing with an iPhone. I think they USED to stop people with pro looking equipment, but as I understand it, that stopped.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 14, 2012)

MrFotoFool said:


> Just wondering if they gave you a hard time about your equipment? I was there once in 2001 (and would never go back). My cousin and I had our tripods and telephoto lenses and all was fine in the morning. Bu then in the early afternoon some higher up approached us and demanded to know if we had a press pass and what we were doing with our photos. Even after explaining we were hobbyists she continued the interrogation for at least five minutes. I wrote a complaint letter and they ended up refunding my admission fee.



:-[ I was at Disneyland yesterday (Anaheim, CA). The rudeness of their employees is getting ridiculous lately. Everyone is so grumpy... or they have that fake smile w/ a condescending attitude. 

On the other side, I did have my tripod yesterday but my 60D was scaled down to no grip, and just the 40mm pancake and I had no problems.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 15, 2012)

I walked around Animal Kingdom all day back in May this year with a 7D (with grip) + 70-200 L IS II + 2x III extender and never got stopped by any Disney employees.


----------



## Menace (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the 2nd shot - well done


----------



## anand (Oct 15, 2012)

Blaze said:


> I walked around Animal Kingdom all day back in May this year with a 7D (with grip) + 70-200 L IS II + 2x III extender and never got stopped by any Disney employees.



I too did not have any issues in May 2012. Only that the tigers (I was told they were rescued from a collector who was abusing them) were looking very sick.


----------



## SJTstudios (Oct 15, 2012)

I love disney, we live right in Florida, so we go over for a day or 2 just about every other month. I find it to be a really good street shooting places, and that is where I always test drive my new gear . I never carry lots of stuff, because then you just miss the Disney atmosphere. I never bring a gimp, but I dod bring my 75-300, sometimes just to go light.

If photography is all all about the photo and the mood, why not
Use a prime, it turns into a run and gun style for me, and I get some stunning photographs.


----------

